# Any thoughts on Oscommerce



## mbevon (Feb 16, 2006)

How do oscommerce compare to zen or cube?


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

I don't know about Cube, but Zen is an offshoot of OSC, so is CRELoaded. I actually started with OSC and got so frustrated with it and the poor forum support that moved on to CRE. They are a "loaded" version of OSC and now charge like $25, but WELL worth it from my experience. They are finally gettin recognition from mod & template creators. BUT, be warned that you will need to understand basic HTML and be able learn where to insert mod code, how to tweak your code and you'll need a PHP app. like PHPEdit. But that's just my 2 cents


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

I have also used OSC, and Zen Cart another offshoot of OSC. For me I can perform any task, as I know how to work in the required codes...but for most people they simply find those applications to hard to work with and dont have the patience to learn how to code them. Its hard enough to learn as it is for most people.

All of my websites use a pure click and point interface shopping cart. Its called Virtue-Mart and its a component of a web developer system called Joomla. Joomla!

You may find this system to be much more user friendly, and in some respects more capable of managing your entire website. I have created over a dozen websites for my company and some of my customers with this system and virtually everyone can use its simple interface and best of all it uses an automatic installer script for all the add ons, so no hard code work is needed to add cool things to your website.

VirtueMart: Your free e-commerce solution. - Welcome...


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

If you have some basic html knowlege then you can modify of these shopping carts (os, zen, cube) I have no knowlegde of php but after getting in the code I was able to move things around. I like joomla but for a shopping cart I would stick with os, zen, or cube. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## camconcay (May 14, 2006)

I use OSCommerce and really like it - open source and I have found a lot of free help and support on their forums. There are also tons of templates (some free, most inexpensive) as well as a very active developer community you can get to help for very little $$. It does require you to get into it and figure "stuff" out - php and mySql - but you really don't have to be a code junkie to get it up and running successfully.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I always thought oscommerce was way too hard to customize to fit an existing site design.

But other than that, it has a huge support community that can help with just about any kind of issue.

That's one thing that's great about any of the open source shopping cart scripts. You can find answers to just about anything you want to do in their support forums. A quick search of google or their forums can find an answer to any problem.


----------

